
What do you guys think about crowdsourced learning? - hsikka
I wanted to create a learning community, much like hackernews, which would essentially be a series of guides that can be promoted or downvoted based on their quality. These would be used more as references, perhaps indicating the best way to go about learning something.<p>The usecase would be this: You&#x27;re confused by all the resources teaching javascript, so you go on this and see a guide called intro to javascript that has been upvoted 2,000 times. There&#x27;s a pretty good chance that this would be a great guide outlining resources and ways to get started, so you&#x27;re set!<p>I think it would a great tool for those starting out learning various disciplines, especially computer science.
======
lollipop25
Apparently you haven't seen this comic:
[https://xkcd.com/927/](https://xkcd.com/927/)

Got a question? Ask Stack Overflow.

Want a reference? Get a _real_ book.

Want to learn programming? Go practice.

